# Allegri ad un passo dalla panchina del Tottenham



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Secondo il *CdS Massimiliano Allegri *sarebbe ad un passo dalla panchina del *Tottenham*. L'ex tecnico rossonero avrebbe trovato da poco l'accordo per sedersi sulla panchina degli Spurs a partire da Giugno 2014. Lo seguirà *Mauro Tassotti*, anch'egli agli sgoccioli con la trentennale esperienza milanista.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Aprile 2014)

Come on! Come on! GO GO!! (suona male )


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Aprile 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Come on! Come on! GO GO!! (suona male )



Qualcuno gli dica che "dai dai dai" in Inghilterra non è una bella affermazione 
"I saw good things", "C'mon c'mon c'mon c'mon move it move it move it move it"


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS Massimiliano Allegri *sarebbe ad un passo dalla panchina del *Tottenham*. L'ex tecnico rossonero avrebbe trovato da poco l'accordo per siedersi sulla panchina degli Spurs a partire da Giugno 2014. Lo seguirà *Mauro Tassotti*, anch'egli agli sgoccioli con la trentennale esperienza milanista.


.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Aprile 2014)

E insomma, va in una squadra ricca e piena di potenziale invece del Milan alla canna del gas. L'hai capito Mister Allegri...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E insomma, va in una squadra ricca e piena di potenziale invece del Milan alla canna del gas. L'hai capito Mister Allegri...



Sì però se adesso non ci compra Matri, Muntari, Birsa e Nocerino vuol dire che è in malafede.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Beh, se fallisce qui...Ora non ha più scusanti.


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

Non lo so se la notizia sia vera, ma gli Spurs hanno una squadra interessante ed un potenziale economico per fare qualche acquisto interessante, secondo me Allegri può fare bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

"The team played a good match"


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il *CdS Massimiliano Allegri *sarebbe ad un passo dalla panchina del *Tottenham*. L'ex tecnico rossonero avrebbe trovato da poco l'accordo per siedersi sulla panchina degli Spurs a partire da Giugno 2014. Lo seguirà *Mauro Tassotti*, anch'egli agli sgoccioli con la trentennale esperienza milanista.



Con tutti gli allenatori che ci sono vanno a prendere Allegri  insomma dal male al peggio.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2014)

Attenzione a criticare Allegri, in un campionato dove ci stanno Moyes e Pellegrini, ci può benissimo stare anche Allegri...e comunque non è certo l'incapace totale che noi crediamo, semplicemente al Milan aveva finito il ciclo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2014)

Psg, Juve, Tottenham, Italia..ho perso il conto delle squadre a cui è stato accostato nell'ultimo anno, la verità è che in Europa non se lo fila nessuno dato che ha dimostrato 0 a parte battere il Barcellona.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2014)

Già mi immagino alla prima vittoria di Acciughina il forum pieno di post strazianti fatti da vedove inconsolabili


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attenzione a criticare Allegri, in un campionato dove ci stanno Moyes e Pellegrini, ci può benissimo stare anche Allegri...e comunque non è certo l'incapace totale che noi crediamo, semplicemente al Milan aveva finito il ciclo.



Moyes può darsi, ma almeno Pellegrini qualcosina l'ha fatta vedere a livello di gioco.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Psg, Juve, Tottenham, Italia..ho perso il conto delle squadre a cui è stato accostato nell'ultimo anno, la verità è che in Europa non se lo fila nessuno dato che ha dimostrato 0 a parte battere il Barcellona.



Non è che, come ha detto qualcuno sopra, Pellegriini Moyes o Blanc hanno dimostrato di più. Alla fine Allegri per quanto scarso, era seduto nella panchina del Milan mica quella dei Gormiti.Al primo anno ha vinto scudetto e supercoppa al secondo anno, a Marzo il Milan era in lotta per tutto poi al terzo ha fatto il massimo con quella squadra a pezzi. Almeno lui qualcosa ha vinto..


----------



## Principe (18 Aprile 2014)

Infatti non è un incapace totale , è proprio carente di qualità idee innovazione di tutto .


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Aprile 2014)

Ora vediamo se vende Eriksen il salvatore della patria e chiede Muntari, fenomeni


----------



## prebozzio (18 Aprile 2014)

Io mi aspetto che faccia molto bene. Gli Spurs non penso pretendano il titolo, ma una qualificazione alla CL sarebbe già un gran risultato (considerando che ci sono almeno cinque squadre superiori per blasone e valore).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

Ora so quale squadra secciare il prossimo anno.


----------



## Stex (18 Aprile 2014)

Interessante sarà la preparazione....


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non è che, come ha detto qualcuno sopra, Pellegriini Moyes o Blanc hanno dimostrato di più. Alla fine Allegri per quanto scarso, era seduto nella panchina del Milan mica quella dei Gormiti.Al primo anno ha vinto scudetto e supercoppa al secondo anno, a Marzo il Milan era in lotta per tutto poi al terzo ha fatto il massimo con quella squadra a pezzi. Almeno lui qualcosa ha vinto..



Parlo a livello europeo, non in Italia..ci sono tecnici molto più preparati e conosciuti di lui, se giri nei forum inglesi la maggior parte vuole Van Gaal o comunque un tecnico di livello, non quello che si è fatto ownare da Redknapp (cit.)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Aprile 2014)

curiosissimo di vederlo all'opera in caso la notizia sia vera,con una squadra degna di essere chiamata tale


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2014)

Si prospetta un'altra stagione di perculate per gli Spurs.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Aprile 2014)

Se Allegri imposta la preparazione "per partire forte" (cit.) come l'ha fatta quest'anno il Tottenham può iscriversi già ora alla Championship 2015/2016.


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)

Generalmente le squadre inglesi vanno a mille all'ora.

Sarà un bel test. Vedremo se la colpa della preparazione era effettivamente la sua (e dei suoi collaboratori) o se è proprio un nostro handicap.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Aprile 2014)

Allegri non è uno sprovveduto come ci hanno insegnato a credere nell'ultimo anno, non è un fenomeno ma è un buon allenatore. Non mi meraviglierei se riuscisse a portare il Tottenham anche fra le prime quattro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ora vediamo se vende Eriksen il salvatore della patria



eh sì, perché il danese sta facendo proprio defecare.
10 gol e 10 assist nonostante villas boas (che non lo considerava minimamente) e questo tottenham che tutto può dirsi meno che una squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2014)

speriamo! Sarei veramente felice per Max...farà benissimo vedrete


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si prospetta un'altra stagione di perculate per gli Spurs.



.


----------



## Serginho (18 Aprile 2014)

Eriksen terzino e Vertonghen trequartista


----------



## Jino (18 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attenzione a criticare Allegri, in un campionato dove ci stanno Moyes e Pellegrini, ci può benissimo stare anche Allegri...e comunque non è certo l'incapace totale che noi crediamo, semplicemente al Milan aveva finito il ciclo.



Il ciclo veramente l'ha finito Berlusconi al Milan. Son passati tanti allenatori ultimamente e nessuno ha trovato il dritto a questa squadra.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Aprile 2014)

Tanto se fallisce darà la colpa a Berlusconi,come sempre.


----------



## Djici (18 Aprile 2014)

mi dispiace di non vederlo alla juve


----------



## Morghot (18 Aprile 2014)

Poretti se è vero.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Aprile 2014)

E' la sua dimensione


----------

